# Foot and mouth disease



## Stapeler (Mar 19, 2006)

With the threat of Foot & Mouth at present it might be worth checking with Travel companies what precautions are currently been taken in different countries. I understand that Ireland has an import ban on Fresh meat or unpasteurised milk products. Be aware if your fridge is packed and you're heading to Ireland you'll probably be expected to bin these products on arrival. 
The Irish Dept of Agriculture website is www.agriculture.gov.ie


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

This goes for Northern Ireland also.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Nevr quite understand our attitude to this terrible disease, I think it's a lot to do with the EU :evil: 

We used to stay on a farm at Newton Stewart and the farmer let us walk our dog on his land provided he was kept on a lead when among sheep. The year of the big outbreak we were holidaying with him and he gave us a farmers view (probably his and his mates) He told us we could still walk our dog as we hadn't been on another farm since last on his, he told us we were more likely to win the lottery than give his livestock foot and mouth. He also told us that we import meat from countries where the disease is endemic ie Argentina. He also told us that if left alone animals with this disease will recover in 2 to 3 weeks and the meat is perfectly safe to eat. 

So, is this true and if it is why do we go to the lengths we do?

My heart goes out to the farmers, as if they hadn't enough to cope with this year especially the small guys like hill farmers.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I'me still waiting to hear if I can get back onto the farm I stay at!

Dave

656


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

*Foot and Mouth*

We are off tomorrow via Le Shuttle in the motorhome and have just heard on local TV that the French are targeting motorhomes re Foot & Mouth . So after packing the motorhome today, tonight we unpacked all the things that we are not allowed to take. 90% of dog food as it contains meat ! block of cheddar cheese, two tins of rice pudding, bacon, two packs of long life milk, dried milk. 
Thank God the Tesco Choc we are taking is made in France!!

For the latest information from the British Government, please visit the DEFRA (Department for Environment Food and Rural Affairs) website at:
www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/diseases/fmd/default.htm

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Foot and Mouth*



christopherobin said:


> . So after packing the MHT, tonight we unpacked all the things that we are not allowed to take. 90% of dog food as it contains meat ! block of cheddar cheese, two tins of rice pudding, bacon, two packs of long life milk, dried milk.
> 
> Chris


I wondered about this Chris and had mentally abandoned fresh milk and butter etc but hadn't thought of tinned stuff or Long life milk. I'll go and look again at our stock

Thanks for the warning.

G


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*foot and mouth*

we are also off to france in the morning we only found out yesterday on the tunnel website about the restrictions on the food. i went to tescos spent a fortune so have had to give alot of food away today. i rang defra was pasted from pillar to post nobody really knows what you can and cant take so they said to ring the port customs which i did. you are allowed any meat from anything which isnt effected by foot and mouth ie chicken and fish. no dairy products or meat products including packets and tins. this includes even things like gravy powder,oxos,corned beef and custardetc. they told ne no soups that contain meat or milk and even beef crisps. the problem we have we dont pick up the hire car until tuesday so we will rather restricted what we have to eat.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

edit duplicate


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Stapeler said:


> With the threat of Foot & Mouth at present it might be worth checking with Travel companies what precautions are currently been taken in different countries. I understand that Ireland has an import ban on Fresh meat or unpasteurised milk products. Be aware if your fridge is packed and you're heading to Ireland you'll probably be expected to bin these products on arrival.
> The Irish Dept of Agriculture website is www.agriculture.gov.ie


The irish government have a part of their site dedicated to foot and mouth here: >FMD< you can download all the necessary info from there.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

having read the import restrictions its not the banned list that is a problem its the next category stuff thats allowed in with the correct paperwork. Its a bit of a catchall and whilst it may make extra paperwork for a food importer its impossible to comply with as a mere consumer ie you can't get a certificate for a tin of meat even if you have had it in your cupboard 2 years and its been to Norway Sweden Denmark Germany and Holland already (as I think two of of mine have)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about the delay.
This is the merged topic of 2 very similar ones.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> ie you can't get a certificate for a tin of meat even if you have had it in your cupboard 2 years and its been to Norway Sweden Denmark Germany and Holland already (as I think two of of mine have)


I've just done a cull of our food stocks and, sticking to the letter of the law, there's not a lot left !

Tin of chicken in white sauce, cartons of custard, UHT milk, carton of (French) bechamel sauce, all gone. I've left the muesli though. I've lost the packet and don't remember if there is any dried milk or whatever in it.
It's the fresh things that I'll miss so hope the Dunkirk Auchan stays open till late next week !

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just about to do the last minute shopping this afternoon. We cross Hull - Zeebrugge on Tuesday night and as I understand it lots of shops will be shut on Wednesday in France. Normally we take a bit of stuff just to last until the first Auchan etc. However this time I intended to take a couple of days supply! Now for the rethink. 

Thanks to all for this thread - it may save me a fortune at Tescos.

Sue


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We go to France on Thursday :lol: but thank goodness I spotted this topic, its time to change and remove some of our food supplies! I didn't realise all dairy was banned.
Angie


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Went through tunnel Sunday, no problem, but some were stoped but not us. 

Think it's just the luck of the draw !!!

Chris :roll:


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We are off to France on the 1st Sept 07 (Dover-Dunkirk) arriving France at 2100 hrs. after reading to above, I hope I can get milk at that time of night, as I'm not a happy bunny first thing in the morning if I don't get my cup of tea   .
We are staying (fingers crossed if there's space) at the Aires in Dunkirk Sat & Sunday night, then moving on into Germany for two weeks.


Roy + Helen.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

royandhelen said:


> I hope I can get milk at that time of night, as I'm not a happy bunny first thing in the morning if I don't get my cup of tea
> 
> Roy + Helen.


Can you buy milk on the ferry ? Or get them to give you a small amount in an empty water bottle ?

My understanding is that you are checked on the way out - ie the UK end, but that might not be right.

G


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We are going to France for the weekend, travelling via the tunnel on Friday night. To be on the safe side we are not taking supplies with us, will overnight at Boulogne Auchan and shop on Saturday morning. Will post on here on our return.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, checks were done UK side of tunnel, but as I said in last post we were lucky and didn't get stopped, but a lot did.
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

christopherobin said:


> Yes, checks were done UK side of tunnel, but as I said in last post we were lucky and didn't get stopped, but a lot did.
> Chris


Presumably therefore if you buy milk on the ferry you should be OK to take it in to France - ?

G


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly, we will have to suck it and see, 
The next thing is we're taking two pet rabbits with us (The Boys), with pet health certs.Etc. hope there is no problem with that.

Roy + Helen.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Seven ALDI's in Calais, find them here.

http://www.aldi.fr/index_f.htm

Stan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We travel over from Calais on Sunday afternoon 19 August.
Normally we would take a shepherds pie or the like for our Sunday evening meal and stock up at the Auchan, Boulogne on Monday morning.

Fortunately we've still got a couple of full, sealed St Hubert margarine cartons which we brought back from France a month ago and I've also found one bottle of French long life milk. If we cross on Sunday that means we can have a sandwitch and a cup of tea when we get to France. 

The alternative is to overnight on Marine Parade, Dover and catch an early morning ferry.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

dethleff, when you go on the site you've supplied to find the locations of Aldi, you need to put in the postcodes.Is there another way to let me know where the nearest is to Calais?
Angie


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

angie said:


> dethleff, when you go on the site you've supplied to find the locations of Aldi, you need to put in the postcodes.Is there another way to let me know where the nearest is to Calais?
> Angie


Angie

Here you go.

ALDI Calais
110 Rue Mollien 
62100 Calais
0,51 km

ALDI Calais
93 Rue de Verdun 
62100 Calais
2,08 km

ALDI Calais
324 Avenue Antoine de Saint-Exupéry 
62100 Calais
3,9 km

ALDI Guînes
151 Rue Bauduin - Direction Calais 
62340 Guînes
9,35 km

ALDI Audruicq
Rue du Château d'eau 
62370 Audruicq
17,22 km

ALDI Marquise
Avenue Ferber 
62250 Marquise •	
18,54 km

ALDI Wimereux
Rue du Château 
62930 Wimereux • 
26,02 km

Regards
Stan


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Stan :thumbup: , much appreciated.

Angie


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi We will be off via the tunnel in 3 weeks time so will keep checking as this situation develops.
I just checked with Euro Tunnel site there’s a 24 hour recorded message the nº is 080000 969 992


----------

